# Trolls



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

What are trolls and lemmings? I have been reading through threads and I have seen the term trolls and lemming and LEO's just wondering what those terms or slang words mean.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*TROLLS* are the Internet jackasses that join a BBS or forum simply to post inflammatory or insulting subject matter. Trolls sometimes engage in a flame war with a member or the site as a whole, or sometimes post simply to hit and run. A troll on this site would be someone who says "cops are assholes", "the death penalty is unconstitutional;", "soldiers should die", etc...

*LEMMINGS* (from what I understand) are non-cops, or non-LE folks (the general public). Sometimes referred to as a "box of rocks" when said "lemmings" are in a jury.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

*LEO *this is every cops zodiac sign.....nah just kidding it means Law Enforcement Officer


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> *LEMMINGS* (from what I understand) are non-cops, or non-LE folks (the general public). Sometimes referred to as a "box of rocks" when said "lemmings" are in a jury.


AKA (also-known-as) *SHEEP (sometimes 'cattle'*): The term 'lemming' is employed as the term 'sheep' is fraught with Christian connotations...separation of church-and-state and all that . Values suppression of individuality. Seeks equality-of-result regardless of individual ability. It describes the herd mentality of these particular beasts: what one does, so do the others. Like the Borg (or marxist)...group think, sometimes through ignorance but more often through 'willful ignorance', AKA: STUPIDITY.

*LEO*: shepherd, cattleherd *or *BABYSITTER...LEO's make civilization possible; without them anarchy, slavery and death obtain.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Well said DCS


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

got it. Thanks guys.


----------

